# Cheney, WA - ISO 94 Chevy 2500 Burb complete plow setup $2-2500 budget



## Kylepnw (Nov 15, 2018)

ISO complete snow plow setup for 94 Chevy 2500 suburban, budget is $2-2500 including shipping. Please let me know what you have as I live In Washington state so going to need shipped. Stay safe out there and thanks


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Quick tip: I dont think you'll find anyone on here who is interested in figuring out a way to motor freight a fully assembled, used plow to you. Assume that any used plow is pick up only.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That would have to be shipping by a LTL freight company. Big bucks. It would have to be strapped to a skid. Go on North Jersey Craig's list. There was something there a bit ago. And there's a place in Hackensack that advertising used stuff. Also try Storks. But your buget is low.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

like I said in your other thread, for (now) $2500, you should be able to find a blown up/rusted out/frame cracked truck with complete plow set up. Buy it, swap what you need, scrap or part out the rest.

Here's an example near me:
https://albany.craigslist.org/ctd/d/1997-chevrolet-k2500-with-plow/6745625118.html

I'm sure there are ones nearer to you.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Go on North Jersey Craig's list. There was something there a bit ago. And there's a place in Hackensack that advertising used stuff..


You know he's in Washington state and not Washington DC right?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> You know he's in Washington state and not Washington DC right?


This is what happens when I hit the wine bottle. Dam I have a headache. Working on my westWesparts list now. Gotta take the wife and mutt with me. This is a picture of the plow the town got two years ago. Not trying to hijack the thread.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> View attachment 186300
> 
> This is what happens when I hit the wine bottle. Dam I have a headache. Working on my westWesparts list now. Gotta take the wife and mutt with me. This is a picture of the plow the town got two years ago. Not trying to hijack the thread.


Have you ever tried to partner up with a local Western dealer to buy at wholesale?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I think his freight costs are going to kill his plan. I'm guessing around $800.00 shipping.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Have you ever tried to partner up with a local Western dealer to buy at wholesale?


I can't answer that here. Go private.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> View attachment 186300
> . This is a picture of the plow the town got two years ago. Not trying to hijack the thread.


@Philbilly2, am I right in saying that there is no way this is a 3 year old plow?

Or perhaps a new plow purchased as a central hydraulics unit that someone scabbed a pump onto after the fact?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> @Philbilly2, am I right in saying that there is no way this is a 3 year old plow?
> 
> Or perhaps a new plow purchased as a central hydraulics unit that someone scabbed a pump onto after the fact?


That's a unimount. Much older than 3 yrs. Maybe a newer mould board and lights.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

@Philbilly2 will this plow fit this guys truck?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Freshwater said:


> @Philbilly2 will this plow fit this guys truck?


Uh, probably not. And it isn't for sale. Totally unrelated discussion.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Uh, probably not. And it isn't for sale. Totally unrelated discussion.


Missed the pic.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I de railed the thread sorry.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

No, that truck and plow is for sale. I missed posting the pic. I'm not.sure the years boss will fit, or the year of that truck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hmm, looks like it would


----------



## Kylepnw (Nov 15, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Have you ever tried to partner up with a local Western dealer to buy at wholesale?


 No I haven't that's a good idea, thanks


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kylepnw said:


> No I haven't that's a good idea, thanks


I actually meant- aw, nevermind.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> I actually meant- aw, nevermind.
> 
> View attachment 186318


Its my fault, throw me under that train.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> View attachment 186312
> @Philbilly2 will this plow fit this guys truck?


Yes


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> @Philbilly2, am I right in saying that there is no way this is a 3 year old plow?
> 
> Or perhaps a new plow purchased as a central hydraulics unit that someone scabbed a pump onto after the fact?


Could be. It is a 10ft wide heavyweight plow for 14k gvw and up trucks. They are a touch different than the pickup truck plows.



Freshwater said:


> That's a unimount. Much older than 3 yrs. Maybe a newer mould board and lights.


That is a Heavyweight plow. They are still hooked up using the unimount platform to this day as far as I am aware of.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> I'm not.sure the years boss will fit, or the year of that truck.


GMT400 platform
88-98 1500's
88-2000 2500 and 3500
91-2002 3500HD


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

start looking at places within 250 miles east of you or north into canada and pay a friend to pick it up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Another route to look at is to find a truck that is for sale that is a GMT400 platform that has a plow on it and offer the guy a grand or two for the plow setup.


----------

